# Canada Pike & Muskie???



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Going to Nipissing June 2nd -June 9th. What lures would you guys suggest to get some good size fish?


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I always do very well for pike up there with bass spinnerbaits. I like the titanium ones because they stand up to abuse a lot better. Stickbaits like Husky Jerks and Rogues are another good choice. Muskie season doesn't open until the third Saturday in June and fishing for them out of season is strongly discouraged up there. I'm pretty sure it is against their laws. I went up for the muskie opener for years and the fishing can be a little sparse in June. You are much better off being on Nipissing in August if you want muskies. June is EXCELLENT for walleye and pike though. You should have a blast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Fished that lake too spinning baits are real good. White ones and green ones for pike, and Black for musky. I think it is illegal to fish for fish that are out of season. Make sure you have a trailer for you spinner baits an a stinger hook.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 6, 2005)

I've fished in that area since I was born. Suspenders like HJ's and large white spinner baits are the ticket. Explore the weedbeds, both right in them and on the edges. Don't be afraid to troll the open water out off of the main weed beds though. I've caught some of my biggest pike doing this. I'm usually fishing later in the year though. Pike might be a lot shallower in early June. Good luck!!!!
JB


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

Family and I are going to nippising the week of June 23 thru 30. Opening weekend . Thanks for the info. Anyone ever heard of Prosperpine cabins in Callander bay. Thats where we are staying.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

I have been going up there since I was four or five years old and the two best lures for big pike are spinnerbaits and bigger sized daredevils(black and white).


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info, we originally planned the trip in another division that Muskie season opens the June 2nd, then changing to Nipissing last minute. Guess pike and walleye it is, but thanks for the pike info. 

I do have a question, I use pretty much the same lures for pike and musky what happens if I hook into a muskie while pike fishing? Can I get in trouble?


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/mnr/pubs/fishing/fishRegs/2005/Map_C_fr2005.pdf

Ontario Fishing Rules and Regulations


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

If you catch a muskie by mistake just release it quickly and unharmed. The problems start if the CO thinks you are targeting them out of season.


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

I release most of the fish I catch, just keep the eating size eyes and perch. I let the gamefish go to swim another day and let somebody else have the same fun of catching it as I did.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I did not catch any muskie when I was up there, but I had a lot of fun catching pike. I caught them on stickbaits like Rapala's and Rogues. Also spinnerbaits will work good, you could pick up bass or pike on them.

The biggest pike I caught up there was 17 lbs. Caught him on 8 lb line with just 2 split shots and a hook with a live leech fishing for 'eyes.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

If you catch a musky just put it back. But there is a chance you could catch one around that time. Early June has produced alot of musky for my brother and father. Two years ago my brother caught four in two days. Three in one day.....all while walleye fishing. If you want to....go pick up a Terminator spinnerbait or two. They are what works best. I don't know why, but they catch more fish while I'm up there. And for walleye, Hillenbrants "nugget" is the best bait tipped with a little chunk of nightcrawler.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have never fished Nippissing, but have fished in the Georgian Bay for 30 years...consistantly, #18 perch Rapala produces, Mepps in-line spinners also do well...most versatile lure in last several years is a white Mepps Weedmaster #3 w/chrome blade (no longer available from Mepps-I bought all of the white they had in stock when I found out they were discontinued)...it is a totally weedless, rubber-tailed treble in-line spinner. Pike up to 17#s and Musky up to 30#s have been caught with the #3 Mepps. Chrome Red-Eye spoons also a go to lure. That time of year they will most likely be more on the shallow edges of weedlines (and in the weeds) if the water temps remain low.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

I forgot about the redeyes. great lure. Williams wobbler too!


----------



## Kaz32 (Mar 26, 2006)

Spent the first week of June in Quebec last year. Between my brother and I we caught 40 Northern Pike and 44 Walleye. It was great catch and release fishing. The best trolling lures were:

Rapala J-13 Fire Tiger (6 pike), 26 1/2", 27", 21", 25 1/4", 20 1/2", and 26 1/2"
Ratke 8" Double Jointed Perch Color (4 pike), 27 1/2", 25", 17", and 21".
Barney Weedless Spoon, Yellow & Black (3 pike), 28", 25", and 24".
Uptown Dog Bulldog, White & Brown (3 pike), 31 3/4", 24" and 21"

What was most interesting was the catch on worm tipped grubb jigs:
Yellow Green Jig (11 pike) - 52", 37", 26 1/2", 26 1/4", 19", 26 1/2", 22 1/4", 14", 31 1/2", 22", and 24" (my brother {Jiggin Wes}got the 52" and released it after taking some photos).
Tellow Orange Jig (2 pike) - 45 1/2" and 14" (my brother got the 45 1/2" and released it after taking photos).

The rest were taken on a diiferent lures we experimented with, but I was surprised that we were taking Northern Pike with grubb tail jigs.

Kaz32


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Stinky picture in the rain...but here's a nice little pike that I landed on a 1/4 lead head jig and a 4" chartruese twister tail with black speckles. Took 40 minutes on 8lb test and no leader. She weighed in at 25lbs and 45 inches long.... Good old Georgian Bay!

Dock Time


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

In highschool I went to canada twice canoing with the boysouts and both times i caught multiple pike over 30" with spinners and daredevil spoons worked really well too! Nothing like being pulled around the lake in a canoe by a fish.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

were going to fletchers pond may 24-27 for some slime rocket action!!! gonna be great!

http://www.fishingohio.net/index.php?t=msg&goto=17270


----------



## Kaz32 (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess it "Dock Time" had good results with a 1/4 ounce lead jig with 4" double tail grubb too. When I stated Yellow color, you could consider it Chartuse, just was not sure of the spelling. Nice fish "Dock Time", I do not know how to post a picture.

Kaz32


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Try the Big terminator Spinnerbaits....with #4 and #5 blades
Take spare skirts for them.

Terminator also make Inline spinners....check into that. 
I havent found any that are big enough to use for pike but they prob. make em. Search around online.

Northand Reed Runner Spinnerbaits. Black and Orange cannot be beat!!

Dont forget the sleepeer bait....a 1/2 oz. - 3/4 oz. standard bass flipping jig. With large trailers preferably contrasting colors from the skirt color. 

Rebel makes a killer jerkbait called a Windcheater. 
The hooks are magnum sized and strong. 
It has internal weight transfer so you can cast em a country mile.

Best of Luck up North:B


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Love themm Pike!

Williams Wabler 1/2 oz or 3/4 oz in hammered silver or red/white 
Mepps #5 or musky killer, white/silver, chartruse/black
1/2 oz and up spinner bait, heavy duty, while/silver/red/black combos
Rapala F-13 J-13 J-11 F-18 silver/gold/black/firetiger/perch

The silver Wabler is my go-to for pike semi-weedless water - just jerk hard to clear fouling, bring a dozen to get through the week.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Super Shad Raps - Firetiger and perch
6 inch Grandmas - perch color
I've had all sizes of pike (18-42inches) hit on these lures, large bucktail spinners work well too.
Brian


----------



## Kaz32 (Mar 26, 2006)

Concur with Triton, Fire Tiger and Perch colors J-13 seem to work the best for me.

Kaz32


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

That super shad rap in fire-tiger is a canadian favorite of mine too.... try running 2 off of inline boards and 1 chartruese suick (with the black dots) in the propwash...keep your drags set!!!

Dock Time


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Fly into Washi Lake every year. Best pike lure lately is an Erie Deerie with a 6 or 7 inch purple or blue Snapback trailer worm. Deeries are gold, blue / white,
or red /white.


----------

